# I had a reuben



## Rascal (Oct 9, 2018)

Yesterday while taking the grandkids for lunch at a local restaurant. I've had the real ones in the states, and I knew this would never be close to your type. Corned beef in a bun with saurkraut and cheese. I was right , nothing like you would buy in the states. I had about 3 bites then left the rest.  It was disgusting. Honey grain mustard smothered all over it, sauerkraut was minimal. Next time I'll make my own.

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2018)

That's a shanme. A good Reuben is a thing to behold.

Toasted, buttered rye, hot corned beef, Russian dressing, sauerkraut, and melted Swiss cheese.

Mmmmmm. I think I know what I'm having for dinner tonight.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 9, 2018)

Did someone mention my name??


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2018)

Mr. Kincaid?


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Mr. Kincaid?


Not now, Danny..I'm workin' here....


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> That's a shanme. A good Reuben is a thing to behold.
> 
> *Toasted, buttered rye, hot corned beef, Russian dressing, sauerkraut, and melted Swiss cheese.*
> 
> Mmmmmm. I think I know what I'm having for dinner tonight.


 
^ Exactly! I'm sorry you had a bad experience with a Rueben, Rascal. Try making one from home. Gobs of mustard have no place in a good Rueben sandwich. It's one of my fave sandwiches in springtime when corned beef is abundant in the grocery stores. 

You can make a Russian dressing or Thousand Island dressing, they both pretty much start out with a blend of mayo and ketchup - Russian is better for a Rueben IMO, because it usually calls for a little horseradish which ups the spicyness a bit.  And it has to be on toasted rye bread.


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2018)

I usually make a half sheet pan of reubens, butter the rye bread, butter facing the pan, then assemble and butter the tops, bake until the top and bottom are crispy. We eat and then wrap the spares in foil, so the foil can be opened and baked to crisp up.


I don't make the bread but I like a dark rye for that sandwich.



I've made corned beef and corned venison. It uses a pink salt, and regular salt and sugar and water in a zip lock bag for a week in the refrigerator. Then cook, then slice.


I use a similar mixture of mayo and ketchup with chopped pickles for the Russian dressing, as cheryl does.


The sauerkraut we make in the fall, then pasteurize it in jars to use through the winter. It's not as salty as the store bought. But if store bought is all you have, give it a good rinse in water, then squeeze it dry.


Your swiss can be whatever kind you like, usually for us it is emmentaller or jarlsberg.


It is my favorite sandwich in the world.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 11, 2018)

The mustard was the killer.  I'll make it myself next time. Thanks for the advice.

Russ


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 11, 2018)

I just came across a recipe for hot Reuben dip. Didn’t look too bad. I’ll try and find it again and post the link.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 11, 2018)

*Russ*, I'm thinking that the real issue with the mustard is that it was HONEY mustard. Before you give up on Ruebens with mustard, try a small amount of a mustard with a smidge of a tangy bite - like a spicy brown or Jewish deli mustard. I don't know if the brand "Ba-Tampte" is available by you, but Gulden's is an acceptable alternative. For fun, this Serious Eats article compares 39 different mustards. It is a nearly-decade old list, though, so I would not be surprised if there were even more mustards in stores these days. *Mustard Taste Test*



buckytom said:


> ...Toasted, buttered rye, hot corned beef, *Russian dressing*, sauerkraut, and melted Swiss cheese...





Cheryl J said:


> ...Gobs of mustard have no place in a good Rueben sandwich....You can make a *Russian dressing* or *Thousand Island dressing*, they both pretty much start out with a blend of mayo and ketchup - Russian is better for a Rueben IMO...


See, guys, you actually have to like Russian or Thousand Island dressing to want to use it. I. Hate. Ketchup. My one odd exception? Cold meatloaf sandwiches. To each his own, though, so if you enjoy it, have at it! ~ And gobs of any condiment ruins a well-made sandwich. All things in prportion, please, and nothing in excess...unless it's bacon. One can never have TOO much bacon - unless they don't like it to begin with.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 11, 2018)

Cg, I'm not giving up on the Reuben, the mustard was the killer, when I make my own, I will use a mild English mustard from colemans. The same one I use on my a merry can hot dogs. The restaurant where I had mine is an ok place. But not ok for a Reuben,lol.

Russ


----------



## CraigC (Oct 12, 2018)

Try a Cuban or Media Noche, pressed sandwich, like a Panni.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Cg, I'm not giving up on the Reuben, the mustard was the killer, when I make my own, I will use a mild English mustard from colemans. The same one I use on my a merry can hot dogs. The restaurant where I had mine is an ok place. But not ok for a Reuben,lol.
> 
> Russ



No need for mustard at all. Corned beef, sauerkraut, Swiss cheese, Russian dressing and rye bread. Maybe some half sour pickles on the side.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> No need for mustard at all. Corned beef, sauerkraut, Swiss cheese, Russian dressing and rye bread. Maybe some half sour pickles on the side.



This^^. Reubens are a fave of mine, and I've had good and not so good Reubens, but NEVER with mustard. It just doesn't go!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2018)

Some places make reubens without the dressing, so I will use mustard in that case. But not both, and definitely not honey mustard.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 12, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> No need for mustard at all. Corned beef, sauerkraut, Swiss cheese, Russian dressing and rye bread. Maybe some half sour pickles on the side.


All of you people who like Thousand Island or Russian dressing are more than welcome to mine. I feel the same way about either of those as you all feel about mustard.

Best with homemade pickles on the side.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> All of you people who like Thousand Island or Russian dressing are more than welcome to mine. I feel the same way about either of those as you all feel about mustard.
> 
> Best with homemade pickles on the side.



I don't have an issue with your using mustard in place of Russian dressing. Just don't call it a reuben.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 12, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Cg, I'm not giving up on the Reuben, the mustard was the killer, when I make my own, I will use a mild English mustard from colemans. The same one I use on my a *merry can* hot dogs. The restaurant where I had mine is an ok place. But not ok for a Reuben,lol.
> 
> Russ



Down here in Texas, that would be "Murkin." 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Oct 13, 2018)

I like my way,lol.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 13, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I don't have an issue with your using mustard in place of Russian dressing. Just don't call it a reuben.


Well the Jewish Deli we get our Reubens at would disagree with you. Prominently placed on each table is a jar of deli mustard, along with this instruction from their menu:

GRILLED WITH SWITZERLAND SWISS CHEESE & COMES ON RYE (Russian Dressing upon request). REUBEN HAS KRAUT. RACHAEL HAS COLE SLAW.

Most of the time the serves asks us if the mustard is OK, or would we like the dressing. If a Jewish deli doesn't mind me putting mustard on what they call a Reuben, I'm good with that.

Now their onion rings. *sigh* Heavenly.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *...*
> See, guys, you actually have to like Russian or Thousand Island dressing to want to use it. I. Hate. Ketchup. My one odd exception? Cold meatloaf sandwiches. To each his own, though, so if you enjoy it, have at it! ~ And gobs of any condiment ruins a well-made sandwich. All things in prportion, please, and nothing in excess...unless it's bacon. One can never have TOO much bacon - unless they don't like it to begin with.


I'm not fond of ketchup. I use tomato paste when I make Thousand Island dressing. I also use relish that isn't sweet. If I can't find any, I finely chop some dill pickle. The dressing is not nearly as sweet that way. I will sub tomato paste for the ketchup in Russian dressing, if I ever make any.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Down here in Texas, that would be "Murkin."
> 
> CD


Just be sure not to spell it "merkin".


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been making blackened Mahi Mahi or Grouper Reubens recently. We got hooked on them in Florida this past summer, and since you're replacing fatty ted meat with fish, it's a go with my wife.

I know it sounds weird; fish, sauerkraut, and cheese, but it's really good.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I've been making blackened Mahi Mahi or Grouper Reubens recently. We got hooked on them in Florida this past summer, and since you're replacing fatty ted meat with fish, it's a go with my wife.
> 
> I know it sounds weird; fish, sauerkraut, and cheese, but it's really good.




That really does sound weird Bucky.  Sometimes weird can be wonderful though. I wonder how it would be with a chicken cutlet?


----------



## Rascal (Oct 15, 2018)

Ok I just had a corned beef and pickle sammich. Not a proper Reuben. But it satisfied my hunger for corned beef. Great sammich.

Russ


----------



## CraigC (Oct 16, 2018)

We have a local chain of sub shops that does their Reubens on Cuban bread and presses it. Not bad.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's a pic of my leftover sammich.

Russ


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31857&stc=1&d=1539735188


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 17, 2018)

Awww Rascal, that's a sad excuse for a Ruben. White sandwich bread ungrilled at the very least? Bless yer heart.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 18, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Awww Rascal, that's a sad excuse for a Ruben. White sandwich bread ungrilled at the very least? Bless yer heart.



Lols, I know, it was a substitute, I'd normally do sourdough bread and heated. No sauerkraut available. It was really nice.you guys are so lucky having good deli stuff available.



Russ


----------



## caseydog (Oct 18, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> That really does sound weird Bucky.  *Sometimes weird can be wonderful though.* I wonder how it would be with a chicken cutlet?



The official motto of Austin, Texas (really). 

CD

.


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 23, 2018)

My favorite way to make a rueban is on grilled marble rye bread, natural Swiss cheese, a thin layer of sour cream, warm, thinly sliced corned beef & saurkraut mixed with homemade 1000 island dressing.


----------

